# A piece of cheeze



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Someone has just thrown a big lump of cheese at me...I said thats not very mature is it?


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

drcotts said:


> Someone has just thrown a big lump of cheese at me...I said thats not very mature is it?


Ee dam!


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

They were probably emmental and need treating caerphilly.
viator


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Since when has cheese had a z in it?

One laughing cow - Greenie :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Since when has cheese had a z in it?
> 
> One laughing cow - Greenie :lol:


Gorgonzola?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

That's just taking the Primula now!

Greenie 8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Must be because it is quite Brie-zy outside at the moment.


----------

